# VHI Travel Insurance - Claim experience



## gdf (1 Jun 2006)

I may have to cancel a family holiday due to the serious illness of a close relative. I have a annual family policy with VHI and would welcome any advice on making a claim or any experiences members may have had in claiming from VHI.  The holiday is a diy effort (as opposed to package) involving scheduled flights, hotels and prepaid car-hire.


----------



## smmb (2 Jun 2006)

Claimed with VHI for stolen camera last year, easy to deal with - I didnt have a police report, just called them straight after it happened. However, did try to claim for a cancelled flight / overnight stay etc and they wouldn't pay out - maintained that only my outward and inward leg flights were covered, not any other flights while I was away. So my flight between China and Thailand didnt count!

Not sure what their payout policy is in relation to cancellation - close relative is usually spouse / common partner, grandparents, parents, parents in law, kids, daughter & in law, sons & in law. Have just checked the policy document and it states they pay out due to 'The death, imminent demise, or hospitalisation due to serious accident or unforeseen illness, of a Close Relative'. I suppose it depends on whether you can state you knew or didnt know of the situation when you booked. You ll need to know what exact charges you ll incur (some hotels may only charge for one night if cancelled a month before etc)


----------



## athens2004 (28 Aug 2014)

I am currently trying to claim from vhi for cancellation of holiday due to serious illness of one of the people travelling.  I filled out first form and sent all documents that were requested. I am now after receving my 3rd letter from them looking for new documents or letters from Doctors.   I have sent them every thing they have asked for so far but now am getting annoyed.  I think they try to wear you down so you will give up......any way I will keep at it for another while.


----------

